# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Zahnmedizin und handwerkliche Begabung?

## Markusbecker

Hi,

Ich stehe momentan vor der Frage ob ich ein Zahnmedizinstudium beginne.
Ich bin sehr gut in der Schule, mein Abi wird fr Zahnmedizin reichen.

Ein sehr guter Freund von mir studiert im 4. Semester.
Das Fach interssiert mich sehr, nur er erzhlt permanent Horrorgeschichten von irgenwelchen Phantomkursen und nervigen Arbeiten.
Nun frage ich mich ob ich das Studium handwerklich schaffen kann.
Ich wrde nicht sagen, dass ich der groe Handwerker bin.
Allerdings kann ich mich lange mit etwas beschftigen und habe immer groen Ehrgeiz und auch Geduld.
Fllt man wirklich durchs Studium, wenn man theoretisch sehr gut ist, aber die Kurse nicht hinkriegt, also nur daran scheitert? 
Ich meine gibt es so etwas wie handwerkliche Begabung berhaupt? Ich bin bisher eigentlich immer mit bung weiter gekommen. 
Kann mann das alles ben oder wrdet ihr sagen, es gibt Sachen die kann man nicht ben...?

Ich wrde im Wintersemester sehr gerne beginnen, bin momentan aber durch die Aussagen extrem verunsichert.

Es wre wirklich nett, wenn mir jemand eine Zweitmeinung geben knnte, der das alles schon macht oder gemacht hat.


Bye
Markus


ps. hab mich gerade in eurem Forum eingelesem, und auch die Suchfunktion benutzt ...leider nichts passendes gefunden.  :Blush:

----------


## mc300

> Allerdings kann ich mich lange mit etwas beschftigen und habe immer groen Ehrgeiz und auch Geduld.
> Fllt man wirklich durchs Studium, wenn man theoretisch sehr gut ist, aber die Kurse nicht hinkriegt, also nur daran scheitert? 
> Ich meine gibt es so etwas wie handwerkliche Begabung berhaupt? Ich bin bisher eigentlich immer mit bung weiter gekommen. 
> Kann mann das alles ben oder wrdet ihr sagen, es gibt Sachen die kann man nicht ben...?


Die Vorklinik hat drei zahntechnische Kurse fr die man zumindest mal nicht zehn Daumen an zwei linken Hnden haben sollte. Und natrlich scheitert man im Studium wenn man drei Scheine nicht packt. Das ist denke ich in jedem Studiengang so.
Ja, eine handwerkliche Begabung gibt es natrlich. Dem einen fllts leichter dem anderen schwerer. Dem einen machts Spa dem anderen weniger, der eine fllt durch der andere nicht. Manche fallen trotz Begabung durch, andere kommen ohne jede Begabung immer weiter. Wir waren mal 100 Erstis und davon haben so ca. 50 bis 60 das Physikum gepackt incl. derer die Kurse wiederholen mussten. Also gesiebt wird heftig und mit Vorliebe in den technischen Vorklinikkursen.
ben hilft viel. Geh zu einem Techniker und la dir mal so ein paar Probeaufgaben geben. zB mit Wachs rummengen, Drhte biegen, was wei ich. Vielleicht kann das dich ja beruhigen?!

----------


## Recall8

Mach Dir nicht so viele Gedanken ... Ja, ZM fordert nach wie vor viel handwerkliche Arbeit, dennoch wird man whrend des Studiums nie das Niveau das eines erfahren Zahntechnikers erreichen. 
Also: es ist prinzipiell machbar. man wird doch angeleitet durch Assistenten & Demos... Und wenn du in den Semferien Praktika im Zahntechn.Labor machst, wird das funktionieren. Darberhinaus empfehle ich dir eine Uni,die nur so viele Studenten in der Vorklinik immatrikuliert wie sie Pltze in der Klinik hat....

----------


## Mr. Listen

> Fllt man wirklich durchs Studium, wenn man theoretisch sehr gut ist, aber die Kurse nicht hinkriegt, also nur daran scheitert?


Definitiv ja, und das ist auch ganz gut so, denn wenn du einfach kein manuelles Geschick hast, ist Zahnarzt schlicht und einfach der falsche Beruf.




> Allerdings kann ich mich lange mit etwas beschftigen und habe immer groen Ehrgeiz und auch Geduld.


Das hilft meist. Man kann sich (fast) alles antrainieren. U.a. auch manuelles Geschick.




> Ich meine gibt es so etwas wie handwerkliche Begabung berhaupt? Ich bin bisher eigentlich immer mit bung weiter gekommen. 
> Kann mann das alles ben oder wrdet ihr sagen, es gibt Sachen die kann man nicht ben...?


s.o.: Ich bin der festen berzeugung, dass es Leute gibt, die handwerklich begabter sind als andere. Hatte so ein Beispiel whrend TPK, Ph1 & Ph2 als Tischnachbar. Ohne ihn wr ich schon im TPK hngen geblieben (knnt ich wetten). Im Ph2 fiel er durch und ich kam weiter: Fazit => Pech kann jeder haben.

Um ZM studieren zu knnen, muss man nun wirklich nicht gerade ein "Brain" sein, aber ich glaube so ein gewisses "handwerkliches Talent" erleichtert einem das Leben schon ungemein. Leider ist genau das meine Schwche, d.h. ich rede hier von Leuten, denen es leichter zu fallen scheint als mir. Ob die das genau so sehen, sei dahin gestellt...

Noch ein Tipp zum Schluss. Ich glaube fest, dass es mglich ist, sich fast alles anzulernen, aber durch Zuschauen, bzw. den Versuch die Theorie zu verstehen, anstatt nur auswendig zu lernen spart man sich viel kostbare Freizeit (von der man im ZM-Studium ehh nicht gerade viel hat).

j

----------


## ZahniVorklinik

> Hi,
> 
> Das Fach interssiert mich sehr, nur er erzhlt permanent Horrorgeschichten von irgenwelchen Phantomkursen und nervigen Arbeiten.
> Nun frage ich mich ob ich das Studium handwerklich schaffen kann.
> Ich wrde nicht sagen, dass ich der groe Handwerker bin.
> Allerdings kann ich mich lange mit etwas beschftigen und habe immer groen Ehrgeiz und auch Geduld.
> Fllt man wirklich durchs Studium, wenn man theoretisch sehr gut ist, aber die Kurse nicht hinkriegt, also nur daran scheitert? 
> Ich meine gibt es so etwas wie handwerkliche Begabung berhaupt? Ich bin bisher eigentlich immer mit bung weiter gekommen. 
> Kann mann das alles ben oder wrdet ihr sagen, es gibt Sachen die kann man nicht ben...?



Hi, 

jaja diese Frage ist so eine Sache. 
Ich fr meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ne ganze Menge erlernbar ist.
Man kann so ziemlich alles durch bung kompensieren. Fakt ist, du musst dann mehr Zeit investieren. Ich war auch immer einer der lngsten im Labor, dafr sahen die Arbeiten am Ende meist auch ziemlich geil aus.
Ich meine bei den meisten Sachen ist einfach wichtig, dass man ruhig bleibt, auch wenn mann mal zu hren bekommt dass die Arbeit vielleicht Mist ist.
Im schlimmsten Fall setzt du dich halt nochmal hin und machst ne neue.
Bei uns war TPK nicht so schwer, bis auf zwei habens alle geschafft, aber auch die beiden, die manches zu hren bekommen haben, machten einfach weiter und habens dann meines Wissens spter auch ohne Probleme gepackt.
Die Assistenten mssen sehen, dass du vestehst was du falsch machst und es nderst.
Es gibt immer wieder Rckschlge (in welchem Studium nicht??), aber das entscheidende ist absolut der Wille.

Gru

----------


## sVeRiGe

> und welcher zahnarzt berweist dann schon?



meiner!

----------


## hennessy

> ..... implantieren ist fr mich irgendwie ein muss,genauso wie ost oder wsr.ich will das aber eigentlich auch gut machen. im sinne von wirklich gut knnen. nur denk ich mir halt: wie soll man als 08/15 zahnarzt die bung/praxiserfahrung eines mkg'lers erreichen, wenn doch das hauptttigkeitsfeld normalerweise eher woanders liegt.....


es gibt inzwischen so viele Master-Studiengnge Implantologie und auch das chirurgische Arbeiten generell kann man als "Normalzahnarzt" lernen und zum Hauptaufgabengebiet machen. Eine Kollegin von mir hat das getan, sich an einen relativ mittelgroen Ort niedergelassen und schwelgt jetzt in Implantologie und Chirurgie. So was spricht sich nmlich schnell rum und viele Zahnrzte sind dann froh, einen Kollegen / eine Kollegin zu haben, der / die das kann und gerne / gut macht. 
Und wenn Du grad Lust hast, legst Du ein paar Fllungen oder prppst ein paar Pfeiler. Geht ja alles. 

Auerdem gibts ja auch den Fachzahnarzt fr Oralchirurgie. Hier musst Du nicht mal doppelt approbiert sein und kannst Dich trotzdem chirurgisch austoben.

----------

